

Take A Trip into the Future on the Electronic Superhighway (1993) - iamelgringo
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,978216-1,00.html

======
izaidi
"The same system will allow anybody with a camcorder to distribute videos to
the world -- a development that could open the floodgates to a wave of new
filmmaking talent or a deluge of truly awful home movies."

~~~
maudineormsby
So Time magazine predicted youtube...

Took me a couple minutes to realize that the article assumes that all of this
would essentially happen with and through the Cable companies and that a TV-
like interface would be a dominant part of it.

Amazing how much the standards have changed. Amazing that YouTube is
acceptable for most people, when 15 years ago they were predicting HD style
content.

~~~
anigbrowl
In fairness, HD is gradually enroaching on online video; to some extent, it's
been a matter of waiting for the cameras to catch up and become affordable for
more than a few. I go to YouTube mainly for music videos now, whereas anything
creative tends to appear on Vimeo first.

------
pcof
Pretty accurate, as far as predictive articles go (even "very near-future
predictive articles"). Funnily conservative sometimes - it never sees the "all
of them, for free" option ahead.

------
locopati
Even more predictions on the future...

ATT's You Will <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZb0avfQme8>

MCI's No More There <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJhRPBJPoO0>

------
RyanMcGreal
And hulu.com _still_ doesn't work in Canada. Grrr.

